# Eufala report



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The fish ain't biting, but we eating good. Water color is perfect, but the duckweed has taken over. Can't throw much in this mess.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Wish I was there.
Hope it gets better!


SEPTEMBER 7, 2018

"LAKE GEORGE IS 1.93 FEET OVER FULL, 80 S 
Bass fishing is good. Top water early is a great. Think frogs and swim jigs in the shoreline grass and pads and Pop R’s and Spooks on points around the mouths of main lake pockets. A Bang O Lure with a rear prop works well early in the pockets around stumps for a quality bite. Secondary ledges and ditches on the main lake flats should hold some bass. Try crankbaits or slow roll spinnerbaits along the ledges. Main lake ledges should start to hold good numbers of bass soon. Find the greener grass patches. Blue and black jigs with blue trailers work. Trick worms also do a good job. Carolina rigs around deep cover with a creature bait also work. Also try this rig with the Zoom lizards. 
"


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Baited a catfish hole yesterday with soured corn snd some dogfood with maggots. After bass fishing went after cats. Nothing but turtles. Going to set some bush hooks tonight.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> Baited a catfish hole yesterday with soured corn snd some dogfood with maggots. After bass fishing went after cats. Nothing but turtles. Going to set some bush hooks tonight.


BillyB you are becoming an expert on baiting holes for turtles. Maybe a bush hook tonight will catch a fish. :thumbup:


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Set 20 bush hooks and moved my catfish hole up Kowicki Creek about 6. Just checked the lines and had 3 about 2#. This has been an expensive trip. Pulled my boat to catfish on and my motor won't pump water. Ran perfect last weekend. Having to use my trolling motor. My neighbor's house was hot when we arrived. The dryer on his AC unit was bad. $370 bill. The golf cart wouldn't charge. $500 for batteries. In his Ranger 1 deep cycle battery was bad along with his cranking battery. $200 for those. Trying to load my boat I bumped the trailer and took a swim. Eventful trip..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like bad news bears episode.... on the other hand 5 bills fer golf cart batteries ain't bad (must be a 36 volt), I usually have to pay close to 1K... Gotta do that soon when I take my cart to OPP to have it worked on too!!!!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Caught 1 2#channel. Sat at my baited hole a while and nothing. Was dripping with sweat so called it off. Most of the minnows were still on the lines so the bite didn't happen last night. Still fun to get away for a few days.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Ended our trip today. Only caught 7 cats in 2 nights of bush hooking. Used my trolling motor to run them. Went about 2 miles up and back 5 times and still had battery left. A pontoon boat was on the water early and had about a dozen noodles out. Something was on one of them when I passed. Husband and wife on boat. She was catching crappie off the bow with a breambuster and minnows. They said they caught 48 last Friday. I know how to fish, but just ain't that good at it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Have been enjoying all the Eufaula reports. Interesting trip and something different. 
Mullet still elusive at the holes around here. Saw a video 2 days ago of acres and acres of them in the middle of the bay.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Our trip was costly and yesterday my neighbor tells me he either left one of his hearing aids at the lake or he lost it on the drive home. Said he paid $5200 for the pair.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> Our trip was costly and yesterday my neighbor tells me he either left one of his hearing aids at the lake or he lost it on the drive home. Said he paid $5200 for the pair.



OUCH!
That hurts! I just got a new set this week so feel the pain of his loss.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Ouch on the hearing aid. :001_huh:

Sorry it was a trip with lots of issues, but appreciate the report!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

I've catfished all over that lake and the best fishing has always been the entrances to lakepoint marina. I would have to say that sounds like a rough trip.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My neighbor went to Eufala this weekend and found his hearing aid. Sure glad he did. He said the duckweed is covering his area of the lake and the Corps of Engineers was supposed to spray it last week, but for some reason they did not. Hard to throw a lure in that stuff.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Try putting in at Cottonton, AL - about half way up the river to Phenix City on AL-165. 165 intersects w/U.S. 431 just north of Lake Point. There is a very nice ramp, campground, etc. - formerly, an Army Corps of Engineers park. Launch, ease out to the river, turn north for about <1 Mi. Turn west into "Snake" Creek (what it was called when I was growing up). Depth drops almost to China. Slab Crappie all over sharing water with Green Trout. Bush hooks will produce some of the best Channel Cat you'll ever find - using dead Shad as bait. We used to run trot lines across the mouth of the creek - one run and we were on our way home (Columbus) to sell Catfish.


----------

